

Show HN: taxKilla helps us turn the game around - fredBuddemeyer
http://www.taxkilla.org

======
philiphodgen
Oh dear. I don't know what lurks behind the signup page. I hope the strategies
are scrupulously legal and kept up to date.

I'm a tax lawyer. I have seen a lot of train wrecks, let's just say.

If the promoter is suggesting anything remotely out of bounds, expect the
Department of Justice. You will go bankrupt defending yourself if the DoJ
decides to grind you.

Anyone signing up for a tax planning device has become trivially easy to find
and prosecute. Subpoena the promoter for records. Find customer list. Launch
prosecutors. That's how it worked in the tax shelter days 30 years ago and it
still works like that.

I hope the developers have killa legal and tax advice.

~~~
fredBuddemeyer
oh dear indeed. if you dont have the courage to even sign in, you never will
know now will you?

if instead you speculate and fear monger, well, then you are just what we are
trying to counteract in this society; what you've expressed is exactly what
allows authoritarianism.

the advice in taxKilla is legal and we dont maintain any customer lists.

------
fredBuddemeyer
during the ows protests it dawned on me that citizens shouldn't camp outside
of buildings hoping to influence those inside; they actually hold the
money/power and just don't see it.

so as a side project we made taxKilla to counteract the root of government
power and systemic corruption: taxes. it's a simple, line by line guide to
using an independent entity to control your taxes.

it's legal, free, and is a particularly good fit for hackers that perform
independent contract work; i hope some of you can enjoy it this year.

